# Martial Arts Instructor: Students unknowingly co-signed for loans



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2014)

Disgusting:

Consumer Alert: Students unknowingly co-signed for loans - KTIV News 4 Sioux City IA: News, Weather and Sports



> SAN FRANCISCO, CA -
> A martial arts teacher took advantage of the trust he established with his students and lured them into complex real estate scams.
> 
> "He was a martial artist instructor. He worked with children. He developed a bond , almost a life-long bond with these people," says William Zemblidge, a U.S. Postal Inspector.
> ...



Trust your martial arts instructor.  But verify.


----------

